# Gold Dojo Loach, anyone?



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

http://64.73.41.105/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=2099

- I've read any several sites that the temp range of this fish is DRASTICALLY different than a normal Dojo. Here, it's saying 79+ degrees?! Is this fish basically a different species altogether or are they just wrong about what temps it can handle? Anyone?


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm gonna do a little checking on the species aspect, but I have always thought all dojo's were "cold" water type loaches- 79* being the highest you'd want to keep them.


----------

